# Stove Top stuffing



## gogo (Dec 4, 2000)

Does anyone know what's in this that causes cramps and diarrhea? It took about 6 hours for it to get to me. It usually takes just 30 minuets to an hour for a food to trigger my IBS symptoms. Felt really rough all day even though Imodium took care of the diarrhea. Funny, when I opened the box the smell told me it would bother me.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

Hi gogo,I really don't know what it is in the stove top that gave you D, but obviously you now know it is one of your "trigger foods", and one you will probably want to avoid from now on. Stove top doesn't bother me at all fortunately, but everyone is different. Good luck !Jeanne


----------



## cmarens (Feb 6, 2002)

gogo, I really do not know what to tell you. I just found out what was wrong with me yesterday. I had the visit from the friendly hose! Anywho, I found that Stove Top always made me feel better. Pizza is one of my "triggers." My guess would be for you, it has to do with the starchiness? Maybe the fluffy characteristic of the stuffing (swallowing the air)? Have you tried any other kind of stuffings? Do mashed potatoes tend to have the same effect?


----------



## tiggster78 (Dec 13, 2000)

If you're like me it bothered me because of the wheat and corn ingredients (both triggers for me)


----------



## gogo (Dec 4, 2000)

Thanks for all your replies.Cmarens: Dressing made from scratch with low fat ingredients doesn't bother me. Yes, mashed potatoes sometimes does. Go figure!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

go go, Stove Top, if prepared according to the directions, has ALOT of fat in it. I never put in the amount of butter/margarine that they call for. Tastes just as good and sits lots easier on my gut. But shhhhhhh, don't tell anyone, especially my kids.







BQ


----------



## maumie (Jul 29, 2001)

I agree with BQ. If you follow the directions on the box, you're putting in a LOT of butter/margarine. The fat will get me every time.


----------

